# Mourning screwed the Mavericks



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I just heard Mark Cuban on the radio. I guess Mourning and
his agent told the Mavs that his decision was made and he
would be a Maverick. Then a week and 1/2 later he changes his mind
so that he can stay in the East where he felt he had a better
chance to get to the finals with Jason Kidd.

The fact that he changed his mind is not really the problem. Its
that during that week and 1/2 that the Mavericks told several
other potential players ( Cuban would not name them) that they
had already spent the MLE so those players and agents went
on and persued other teams.

Anyway Mourning basically cost the Mavericks 10 days during the
most important two weeks of free agent courting so now it
looks like the Mavericks will probably stand pat or maybe just
pick up some much lesser type players.

Cuban did say what many of us have been saying that you don't
want to trade someone (big 4) just to make a trade unless you
will really be getting equal or better value in return.

Anyway he also said that the Mavs want to start bringing in some
young guys to also develop for the future. He said that Howard
and Daniels could be a big part of the future here and that Josh
Powell had a decent chance of making the team as well.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Cuban has no reason to lie. I just lost some respect for Alonozo Mourning


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I also had a lot of respect with Zo, signing with mavz or not. Hes actually respected him for winning first before money but all that just fell out of my head.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I still have all my respect for Mourning. NBA teams do this to players all the time. An example is telling a guy during the draft that they will for sure draft him if he's available and then changing their mind and getting someone else. Yet when players do this everyone cries foul. How do you think Tim Hardaway felt when he signed with the Mavs over other teams to win and then Cuban traded him 3 months later? He did the same thing to Eisley, maybe he's getting a bad rep with free agents.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah i live in DC where john thompson (former g-town coach) has a talk radio show. he had a breaking news interview right when alonzo announced he was gonna sign with NJ. i remember he was saying he had just called all the other teams to break the news he wouldnt be playing with them. he said all the teams took it well, except for one who laid into him and wasnt happy at all about it. somehow i just knew it was the mavericks. oh well its his loss .... he would have had a guarrenteed ring in dallas


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I still have all my respect for Mourning. NBA teams do this to players all the time. An example is telling a guy during the draft that they will for sure draft him if he's available and then changing their mind and getting someone else. Yet when players do this everyone cries foul. How do you think Tim Hardaway felt when he signed with the Mavs over other teams to win and then Cuban traded him 3 months later? He did the same thing to Eisley, maybe he's getting a bad rep with free agents.


I agree with what you said, but this is an owner who takes care of his players and Alonzo did that. Its a classless move by Alonzo


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

At the same time Cuban should of had a back up plan for this. Maybe in my happy world its all a big set up for some kind of coup da gras.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah it was actually a good movie by Alonzo to come to think of it. He played it safe. I guess cuban isnt that smart as we think. :sigh: :uhoh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with what you said, but this is an owner who takes care of his players


Again Tim Hardaway would disagree.


----------

